# Wall Penetration: The Truth



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

This is the most informative video ever on the reality of "over-penetration", and drywall.

The reality? It you miss, EVERYTHING over-penetrates. Be sure of your back-stop!

JeffWard

http://www.downrange.tv/bestdefense/wall-penetration.htm


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Very interesting! I always thought that it sounded a little off when people would say that hollow-points wouldn't penetrate walls. To be fair though, this test looks like it was through drywall only with no chance of hitting a stud. My house was built in 1940. I'm willing to bet the old plaster and lath would stop a pistol round a little faster.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yea agreed, I have a souped up airsoft gun that will go through drywall, There is no debate, be aware of your background.


----------

